# Dead Rising (2010)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's news of a live-action version of the Capcom zombie game "Dead Rising," which is set in a quarantined section of Japan where everyone has become - well, zombies - and involves two brothers who decide to fight their way out.

The flick is directed and co-written by the game's producer Keiji Inafune, and the proper title is "Death Disease Contamination Dead Rising."'

The film, and the game "Dead Rising 2," will be out July 2010.

http://www.capcom.co.jp/movie/deadrising


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I would want them to follow the game. Even though it is in the mall like Dawn of the Dead, there is a lot of funky story twists and stuff and it is hardly related. I mention this because I know they got into legal trouble for setting the game in the mall so maybe that is why the movie is dodging that.


----------



## SiliasGrimm211 (Jan 14, 2010)

Sounds great!! More zombie movies is a good thing. Make me want more after seeing ZombieLand®


----------

